# Are you looking forward to the New Movie Enterprise from Polar Lights?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Not the STTMP 1/1000 Refit Enterprise that just came out. The Enterprise from last years movie. I will buy a few for sure and I am interested how it will look when its assembled. I did like the movie although I wish the reimagined U.S.S. Enterprise was kept more similar too what it was in the Original Star Trek but that's reimagining I guess. At 1/2500 scale how long will this kit be? Guy Schlicter.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I think I'll pass.

While I liked the movie, I did not like the new Enterprise.

As for the size, The new E is supposed to be about 2500 ft long so I guess the kit will be about 1 ft long.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I've gotten used to the new ship and rather liked the movie, but won't buy the kit because I have no emotional attachment to it, unlike the older ships.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, no, not really. Actually, not at all. Believe it or not, I find the original Enterprise more ... believable than the JJ Prise. But that's probably more a function of my age.  Well, that and the fact that the TOS Enterprise didn't have a brewery for an engineering section.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

The movie was fair, but no, I won't buy one, the design is just ugly to me.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes, I'll buy like 4. Cause I loved the new Enterprise. I always thought it looked too submarine like, even compared to the Refit.

I see it as the natural progression from NX-01 through E.


----------



## Darkstar (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep, I'll get a couple. If nothing else, they would make for some great kitbashes! One thing I will be correcting (or rather make more appealing to me) is to slide the secondary hull back a bit or the neck forward. I just don't like the way the sensor dish protrudes far under the saucer....but I know this has been discussed many times before. It's not going to be an easy project looking at the schematics of the ship.....


----------



## CaptCBoard (Aug 3, 2002)

Won't be buying it. Dumb movie, stupid ship. Or is it stupid movie, dumb ship? Actually, in the sense of what effects me buying a model, the movie doesn't matter. And if its only a foot long, even if I like the ship, I'm not buying it.

Scott


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Good movie, ugly ship.
Big pass for me.
Waiting for the 1/350 original E!!!!!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I think I will get one and build it. 
Yes, being the old fart that I am, I really love the original and can't wait for the 1/350 TOS.
However, I don't think I'll really get to know the new ship until I build one. The JJ ship model is being released just before my birthday, so it was meant to be.


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, I'm not a big consumer of models (I've bought two in the last three years, five if you go all the way back to 1998), so I doubt I'm who this model is aimed at.

That having been said, I really liked a couple of paintings by Church of the early design of the new Enterprise. The paintings looked like a beautiful piece of abstract art or sculpture. So I wouldn't mind _de-evolving_ a model kit of the new Enterprise into what was in those paintings. But the ship as seen on screen wasn't that interesting to me.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

No. No way and no how. I didn't like the film and I loathe the nudesign. Yeah, I know that's a dumb non-word but it fits a dumb looking design.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am going to get one just to rearrange and mod into something I like better.

.


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I guess. At 1/2500 scale how long will this kit be? Guy Schlicter.



It will be 12 inches long so says round 2


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Yes. It's a Trek kit and I want to support the company. And hey, what can I say? I like the JJPirise. I mean, it's not the Excelsior while on the same note, it's not the Scorpion.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

SteveR said:


> I've gotten used to the new ship and rather liked the movie, but won't buy the kit because I have no emotional attachment to it, unlike the older ships.


same here, i am not planning on buying it, but if my kindergartener sees one and wants one and asks for help, i will, since someone younger might want to have one.

now if it was the kelvin coming out i would have bought that.

gus


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

BARRYZ28 said:


> Good movie, ugly ship.
> Big pass for me.
> Waiting for the 1/350 original E!!!!!


Me too...
Hi Guy
:wave:

I think the new ship was fugly, so no emotional attachment.
Good for a bash kit however


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Are you looking forward too the New Movie Enterprise from Polar Lights?

Three words.................
No , not really.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

I MIGHT consider it... IF it comes with a few sticks of dynamite or some C4.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Warped9 said:


> I MIGHT consider it... IF it comes with a few sticks of dynamite or some C4.


What about a free hammer?

Gotta vote on the no category too. 

1701-J = :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^ Not explosive enough.


----------



## GUS (Jun 29, 2006)

Warped9 said:


> ^^ Not explosive enough.


going that path

you really need to nuke it from orbit, its the only way to be sure.


But really, when i talked to a friends kid, (into sci-fi), he actually likes it (jj prise), he asked 
me what i didn't like and i just basically told him it was that I was accustomed to seeing
the 1701 with kirk as not a big ship and told him i understand it is a re-imagining and 
i support him for liking sci-fi and told him he needed to check out balance of terror
and the arena.

gus


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I'll likely get several, but if they assemble the same way as the Playmates toy, I'll be doing corrections. I just can't handle this idea that the 3 sections (saucer, engineering, warp engines) aren't aligned to the same horizontal line. Just me. The blueprints I've seen suggest that these items are aligned. But, we'll see.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I'm afraid this one doesn't excite me either. I think R2 has another Scorpion/Kazon Torpedo on its hands. Sad, really. No plans at all for buying this one.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

um,no. It IS fugly. However I would enjoy filling it with firecrakers,slide it between 2 trees on fishing line,light it,and video tape it. I will always like the TOS Enterprise better than any subsequent incarnation. I like the refit too,but not as much as the original. If Round 2 does a 1/350 TOS E I will get one or two.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

DinoMike said:


> I'm afraid this one doesn't excite me either. I think R2 has another Scorpion/Kazon Torpedo on its hands. Sad, really. No plans at all for buying this one.


Its amazing, almost a year ago the movie was released and broke all box office records. For we die hard original Star Trek fans that love the Original Enterprise (truly a classic design)but don't like the J.J. Prise then who is Round 2 going to sell this kit too? isn't it we they are aiming this kit for. Do you believe people who aren't big into Star Trek but did like the movie will buy the New Enterprise when it comes out as a model kit. Will enough people buy this kit to keep it in production. I thought it would be a big seller but seeing people still don't like to new ship I wonder now if they will sell. It will be interesting to see when it comes out.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

DinoMike said:


> I'm afraid this one doesn't excite me either. I think R2 has another Scorpion/Kazon Torpedo on its hands. Sad, really. No plans at all for buying this one.


Maybe. I hope not, for R2's sake...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Me? Not so much...


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Since the movie was not for true fans, but rather a sad attempt to reach a demographic(leaving a fan base and a CAPTAIN behind) I dare say they will only be partly suck-cess full!!!!!!!KAHNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krako (Jun 6, 2003)

I'm looking forward to it, and will buy several.


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Lots of lighting potential for this ship. If its only 12" I'll probably only be getting one, if it were 18" I'd get several. Love to see them make a Kelvin.

Regards,
MattL


----------



## RJBaxter3 (Jun 16, 2009)

I will probably buy one as a potential collectible. Being old enough to have enjoyed watching the original series from 1966 through 1969, the original USS Enterprise will always be the real deal while the 2009 movie version is more of an interesting concept...especially that futuristic Anheuser-Busch engineering section. I will be purchasing at least 2 of the 1:350 TOS E models of the original when it becomes available.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

In answer to the question...that would be a No ! Nothing further to say.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm considering buying one; straightening the pylons, slapping some TOS decals on it and seeing if that helps warm me to it.


----------



## Larva (Jun 8, 2005)

Will buy two. One out of the box. One with the saucer further forward on the dorsal, and the dorsal further forward on the secondary hull, and the pylons joining the nacelles further back. Balanced like the TOS version.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

I dunno, i've got the lights and sound toy version, and i really like the proportions!

I'd personally love a 34 inch version, it'd be detail-tastic!


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

Yep, fresh bash fodder!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

It's funny, with the brewery engineering room, I cannot see anyone trying to do a set of drawings for the internal part of the ship or even a scale CGI model. Of course someone will try, eventually...


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Didn't much care for the ship myself, but I will buy one if for no other reason than to support Polar Lights and Round 2.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Probably will get several myself. One for "out of box", another for a custom ship; maybe try some bashes and other concepts, like the pylon straightening that's been mentioned. Ultimately this is also to support R2 for their future efforts - I've been waiting for the 1/350 TOS E as well!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, very much looking forward to it. I'm actually a bit disappointed that the release date was pushed back to November.

Oh, and definitely hoping for a Kelvin as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

A friend of mine bought the DVD for me as a gift ,because I was a Star Trek fan. I tell you it makes a dandy coaster for cold drinks on a hot spring day...what a waste of film stock.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Dr. Brad said:


> Well, no, not really. Actually, not at all. Believe it or not, I find the original Enterprise more ... believable than the JJ Prise. But that's probably more a function of my age.  Well, that and the fact that the TOS Enterprise didn't have a brewery for an engineering section.


I've got to agree with that comment about the brewery. I thought more of an industrial sewage plant. Maybe it ran on bio-fuels from plankton or something. I liked the movie overall but there were definitely things I disliked and also things that were outright ridiculous such as the engineering section. Even the shuttle, which I work on, doesn't have things inside like that. It looked more like our facility coolant plant. I know these movies are fantasy but when they are fairly serious scifi fantasy I like to hold to a modicum of basic engineering reality.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

KUROK said:


> It's funny, with the brewery engineering room, I cannot see anyone trying to do a set of drawings for the internal part of the ship or even a scale CGI model. Of course someone will try, eventually...


There is a 'Haynes Repair Manuel' in the works for this ship- it will be interesting how they do resolve some of the info.

.


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

I Like the Nu-E and I planed on buying several, but if it's like the 1/1000 Refit in the sense there were no port holes on the saucer rim (Decals?) and certain parts of the ship leaned the wrong way then no I won't be picking any up.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

So if nobody wants this JJ prise kit does that then mean Round II could cancel the 1/350 TOS E. I got the distinct impression that the success of this kit would determine the fate of future releases.


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll buy and build one. I don't love the new design, but I don't hate it, either. And, as others have said, parts of it could be fun for kitbashing.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

actias said:


> So if nobody wants this JJ prise kit does that then mean Round II could cancel the 1/350 TOS E. I got the distinct impression that the success of this kit would determine the fate of future releases.


Not necessarily. All companies make bad calls every now and then. I suspect that they're aiming this nu-model at a market that doesn't really exist because that group isn't really into model kit building as the older market is. And not enough of the older market of model building hobbyists may be interested in this kit.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

It's one of those weird designs - I don't like it in static shots, but it worked while moving on screen.

The TOS & Refit ships, on the other hand, look great on screen AND in static shots.

I'll pick up a couple.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Don't like the design but I'll almost certainly buy the kit and build at least one.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> Don't like the design but I'll almost certainly buy the kit and build at least one.


Please don't take offense, but I don't understand this. Yes, I can understand wanting to support a company in principle. But I cannot bring myself to hand over hard earned money for something I don't approve of.

I thoroughly disliked the film. And from the first released still (and seeing onscreen in action--well seeing it on a borrowed dvd) I've thoroughly disliked this butchering of a beautiful design so there's just no way I'll spend money on it.

I'm voting with my wallet. Besides bitching loudly that's the clearest way to send a message of disapproval in our society.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

No offense taken. Let me see if I can explain...

Don't care for the design, but I am curious enough about what this thing looks like as a physical model to get one and build it and see it in 3D. It should be cheap enough that I don't feel like I'm wasting a significant amount of money. And, who knows? Maybe I'll see in it then what some others seem to like about it.

As far as support goes...yes, I want to support Round 2. And, as far as the Star Trek franchise goes, I want to support that too. I may not like this design, true, but I may like the next one. Look at how many people like the Kelvin. Who knows? Maybe they'll destroy this _Enterprise _and give us a better one in a future film. Or maybe we'll see a cool dreadnought design or something.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> It's one of those weird designs - I don't like it in static shots, but it worked while moving on screen.
> 
> The TOS & Refit ships, on the other hand, look great on screen AND in static shots.
> 
> I'll pick up a couple.


there _are_ better angles to look at than the couple they chose for the publicity shots. I think the "fisheye effect" also makes the ship look more distorted than it is.

To me it's like the "D" there are quite a few angles on that ship that make it look terrible.

here are some details that never got their day in the sun


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hate to say it, but that angle really makes it look bad, IMO.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I LIKE that angle. It makes me think of the refit going into warp, with a little bit of the D and E thrown into the details.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The decals on the bottom are a nice little homage.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

im gonna buys ome, and of course kitbash some.
I simply do not believe the scale. Watching the shuttle come out of the hanger bay in the movie it is obvious that it is simply not as big as some are saying.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'll get a couple.

And probably none of them will be OOB.

I kinda like the JJ Prise nacelles, so I want to see how they look on the refit.
If I like it, I may paint it in TOS color scheme.
I just can't stand the secondary hull.

I also simple don't care for the stated 'size' of the ship as the design astethic simply doesn't lend itself to those dimensions.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I'll buy one only if it comes with Lens Flare.
Ooooohh! Flare!

:drunk:

Where's the _Kelvin_?
I'll buy that!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

This has to be an injection molded kit, as the styrene certainly wouldn't go willingly.

I will not buy the Enterprise DD

Movie sucked, so did the ship design. This ranks with the Kazon as a choice. We keep waiting for the TOS E in 1/350th - that is something worth spending money on. Not sure they understand their market either, can't seeing the majority of the people who "liked" the movie buying a kit. It was, at best another stupid action movie - no real loyalty from the audience for that; it is as disposable as popcorn. Sorry Round 2 bad choice in kit production.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Mr. Wabac said:


> This has to be an injection molded kit, as the styrene certainly wouldn't go willingly.
> 
> I will not buy the Enterprise DD
> 
> Movie sucked, so did the ship design. This ranks with the Kazon as a choice. We keep waiting for the TOS E in 1/350th - that is something worth spending money on. Not sure they understand their market either, can't seeing the majority of the people who "liked" the movie buying a kit. It was, at best another stupid action movie - no real loyalty from the audience for that; it is as disposable as popcorn. Sorry Round 2 bad choice in kit production.


Hey! No poking fun at the Kazon!


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

KUROK said:


> It's funny, with the brewery engineering room, I cannot see anyone trying to do a set of drawings for the internal part of the ship or even a scale CGI model. Of course someone will try, eventually...


My thoughts exactly. The reason the original Jefferies design is so much fun to blueprint and puzzle out its internal arrangement is that MJ took GR at his word: Make it believable. If they don't believe in the ship, they won't believe in the show. Close study of the design yields rewarding results because a lot of careful thought went into the design.

Abrams had _*no*_ truck with that philosophy. Considerations of realism, scale, *or even common sense* flew right out the window at warp 8. It was the complete triumph of flash over substance -- rather than a careful marriage of the two.

When you compare Jefferies' Bridge design, with its inherent ergonomics, to Abrams' "you just can't have too many flood lamps shining directly in your eyes" abomination, you just have to wonder if this insult to our intelligence wasn't deliberate.

So my answer is: "No, I will not buy one of these assemble-it-yourself free-form sculptures." I won't even dignify it with the term "model" because it implies the fuller term "scale model." You can't have a scale model of something with no scale in the first place.

But I *will* buy two copies of the 350-scale TOS-E (if and when they appear).

M.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

MGagen said:


> My thoughts exactly. The reason the original Jefferies design is so much fun to blueprint and puzzle out its internal arrangement is that MJ took GR at his word: Make it believable. If they don't believe in the ship, they won't believe in the show. Close study of the design yields rewarding results because a lot of careful thought went into the design.
> 
> Abrams had _*no*_ truck with that philosophy. Considerations of realism, scale, *or even common sense* flew right out the window at warp 8. It was the complete triumph of flash over substance -- rather than a careful marriage of the two.
> 
> ...


You said it better than I could have. And, of course, I know (just as you do), that there are problems with the designs and relative size of the internal sets (and even where they were located) versus the size of the ship (e.g. the Shuttlebay), but at least they were trying! Funny that a sixties show gave us a more believable engineering section than a 2009 movie!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

MGagen said:


> But I *will* buy two copies of the 350-scale TOS-E (if and when they appear).
> 
> M.


There is no "if"...only "when"!!!!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

It will be great to have a 1:350 original _U.S.S. ENTERPRISE_!
I'm imagining what it will look like fully assembled, and lit.

Where's that contented sigh smilie?


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

The 1/350 TOS _E_. It never ceases to amaze me how something so obvious can be so overlooked so often.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Sure, I'll get it. It's no better or worse than any other billion Trek ship designs...geeez!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Not really a space vehicle kit builder these days, but if I was...sure, why not?


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

No interest in Abrams mutilation of Trek or it's ships.
Very bad looking rape of the classic ship, very imbalanced, gaudy and awkward.


----------



## rmitchison (May 25, 2010)

I will get one in order to try and kitbash it into something like the koerner enterprise from ships of the line.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

rmitchison said:


> I will get one in order to try and kitbash it into something like the koerner enterprise from ships of the line.


Here! Here!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

I really enjoyed the movie, and I really like the new interpretation of the Enterprise. I plan on getting one of these as soon as they are available.


----------



## OneAM (Jul 9, 2008)

I plan on getting two, one to build stock, and one to mess around with. I don't mind the new design too much, but I do think that it could easily have been better.


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

I won't be buying one. I find the new ship as butt ugly as it can get. I will support Round 2 by buying several Reliants and 1/1000 Refits though.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Love the film! :thumbsup:...not the ship. I understand the time change and yadda yadda yadda .....thats why I'm so fracking happy that the NEW live action Star Blazers film is from JAPAN....no stupid 'Hollywood' changes in ships, characters etc! 

See for your self! 




*The 1/350 TOS OH YEAH!!! bring it on! Thats a Star Ship! *

......and now for something completely different!


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm curious as to whether when TMP was released, did people also slam the design of the refit? 
I'm not defending the jjprise as I can't say I like it tbh, but it would be interesting to know. I was V young when the refit movies where released and it was those ships that got me into sci fi as they where so believable.

I want to support round 2's efforts, so I may get one but I don't really want one. I wonder if as part of round2 obtaining the license for trek they were somewhat asked to produce kits from any new films as part of the deal?


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Can't wait for the Starblazer's film either!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Mr. Wabac said:


> This has to be an injection molded kit, as the styrene certainly wouldn't go willingly.
> 
> I will not buy the Enterprise DD
> 
> Movie sucked, so did the ship design. This ranks with the Kazon as a choice. We keep waiting for the TOS E in 1/350th - that is something worth spending money on. Not sure they understand their market either, can't seeing the majority of the people who "liked" the movie buying a kit. It was, at best another stupid action movie - no real loyalty from the audience for that; it is as disposable as popcorn. Sorry Round 2 bad choice in kit production.


WADR, the latest film grossed well over twice the amount of any previous Trek film. Everyone seems to be ignoring that fact or are in denial. The new fans have already spoken with their $$$. I say new because many are brand new fans to the franchise because of the new film. I'll bet many wouldn't have paid to see a new rehash of TNG or worse yet, Voyager or Enterprise. It was a dying franchise and the studio's intent was to revive it when they decided on a fresh restart similar to what was done for Batman. They were wise and it paid off big with a new generation of fans climbing on board. Yes, it's different but that was the intent and it's working. I believe there's a market for the new kit.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

trekman said:


> Since the movie was not for true fans, but rather a sad attempt to reach a demographic(leaving a fan base and a CAPTAIN behind) I dare say they will only be partly suck-cess full!!!!!!!KAHNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!


I'm a true fan,and I liked the movie and the ship,and I'm an adult.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Mixed feelings on the NU film. If it were that I could forget all of the classic episodes and films, and I never watched Star Trek back in the 60's up untill now. I may have enjoyed the film more. When the wife and I went to see it we really wanted to like it. We both walked out of the theatre after it was over just shaking our heads! It's not the worst film we have seen but it not Trek either! I think the biggest fans of the film are not classic Trek fans and thats fine. It's for todays audience. That being said..Who is going to buy a kit of the new JJprise? Yes there are some Trek fans that will buy any starship model put out and that's great. I think the vast majority of fans of JJ's Trek are young and could care less about building models and while thats a shame just who does Round 2 think are going to by this kit? Especially a model of a ship thats so unbalanced in it's design IMO. I'm sorry but is's an ugly ship! I think I'll pass on this one.

The 1/350 TOS Enterprise ...now I'll buy three! One MIB to keep..one to build for our home and one that I'll build for my Father-in-law. He's a bigger classic Trek fan than me!


----------



## Owtw1997 (Jun 8, 2005)

I've been a rabid Trek fan since the 70s when I was little, and I have had no problems with immensely enjoying the new Star Trek. It's an alternate universe, so I don't have to reconcile what they're doing with the new characters.

The only issue I have with the new Enterprise is the scale issue, and I have to admit it does affect my desire to get the new model, but I'm going to buy at least one because I want to support Round 2. Let's face it: if they don't sell Star Trek models, they won't be in the Star Trek model business very long.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

JediPuju said:


> I'm curious as to whether when TMP was released, did people also slam the design of the refit?
> I'm not defending the jjprise as I can't say I like it tbh, but it would be interesting to know. I was V young when the refit movies where released and it was those ships that got me into sci fi as they where so believable.


When I first saw the refit, it was a picture of it in Space Dock in Starlog magazine. Honestly, I kind of gasped. I liked it right away. Sure TOS E is near and dear to my heart, but over all the _Enterprise_ variants, the refit is the best of the designs - I think anyway.
As far as the JJprise? Yeah, it's okay. Awkward looking I think, but I don't hate it. I'll probably get the kit, but it will far down the line when I decide to build it -- I have too many kits that need to be made first. I liked the movie, understand it's for a newer generation (although the ending just seemed dumb to me). Hey, if it gets a newer generation to appreciate the original series, I'm all for it. And it doesn't diminish what came before.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

bigdaddydaveh said:


> WADR, the latest film grossed well over twice the amount of any previous Trek film. Everyone seems to be ignoring that fact or are in denial.


True. But I'd really like to see an actual ticket sales comparison. The consensus seems to be that the other Trek films just did "okay" at the box office, but I remember long lines for the first 2 films. While "Avatar" may have made the biggest pile of money ever, "Gone With the Wind" is still the champ as far as ticket sales. I just don't buy the notion that a lot of media has tried to suggest that, for the most part, only Trekkies went to see the original movies. Not how I remember it.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

falcondesigns said:


> I'm a true fan,and I liked the movie and the ship,and I'm an adult.


same here and I will be buying it with a smile.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Gone WIth the Wind is only the reigning box office champ because it has been rereleased so many times. If you look at the number of tickets sold for Gone With the Wind and Avatar for their FIRST YEAR of release the number of domestic ticket sales are roughly equal. That's an amazing achievement for Avatar given the erosion of audiences for movies over the years. So this whole argument that Avatar is only the box office champ because of ticket prices is bogus--it was seen by a massive worldwide audience.

In terms of numbers the first Star Trek film, to some extent the second, and the fourth film pulled in the biggest audiences--until the Abrams film. TMP probably still has the most ticket sales--generated by a solid decade of fan anticipation during which they had no Star Trek to watch other than reruns. Given that Abrams' film came out after a glut of Star Trek shows had run their course and not long after two increasingly lousy films, it clearly won a large audience on its own merits. I'm not going to make anyone who's made up their mind like either Avatar or the JJ Trek film, but whether you liked them or not, they were both highly successful films that appealed to a broad audience.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I understand Round 2 may have stretched themselves thin on the Star Trek reissues, if they cancel or postpone anything I hope its the JJprise in favor of releaseing the 1/350 TOS BIG E.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*are you looking forward to the New Movie Enterprise from Polar Lights*

Been following this discussion and here's my two cents. I expected to not like the film- but for the most part I really did. Don't like the JJ Enterprise interior, constant "Lens flares", endless "shakey cam." But still liked it overall- good popcorn experience. This is the UGLIEST Enterprise in the batch hands-down.
Proportions are ugly and absurd. But it looks much better on screen than in stills. I'm sure Round 2 has a window of how long it can be marketed so that influenced them to go with this ship first over 1/350 TOS. Who's gonna buy it- the modeling crowd that doesn't have a nostalgic chain to the past ships. I bought my first, original big box Enterprise in the 1960's having never seen the televison show. I just saw the build-up in the store window and thought it was "Neat." There will be plenty who'll buy this kit for a similar reason. I'll get one to support the company and like it or not- it's another part of the ship design history.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> I'm a true fan,and I liked the movie and the ship,and I'm an adult.


Ditto, ditto, and ditto!



Bobj812 said:


> I remember long lines for the first 2 films.


Keep in mind that at the time of release for the first 2 movies, there weren't oodles of 20 and 30 screen multiplexes like there are now. You rarely see a line in front of a movie theater anywhere these days.



Ductapeforever said:


> I understand Round 2 may have stretched themselves thin on the Star Trek reissues, if they cancel or postpone anything I hope its the JJprise in favor of releaseing the 1/350 TOS BIG E.


Considering that the nuEnterprise is part of the 2010 catalog and the 350-E is being considered for the 2011 line-up, I'd hazard to guess that one has nothing to do with the other. Sorry.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I am not looking forward to the movie JJPrise release. I am not a fan of that design. However, I do not want to prevent the folks that do like it and want it from having it. I will purchase and build just one of them - to be "idealized" into my own perception of what the design "should have been".

The only model that I am truly looking forward to beyond all else is the 1/350 original E ship. I love the repops, but I can take or leave them in comparison.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I didn't care for JJ's style of film making, the constant camera shacking made it look like it was made by amatures, and the light flares were way out of control. The 'E', just bad, bad in all respects...ugly. The facts are, ask nearly all purists this was not 'Trek'. I didn't like the film, so sue me!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Mr. Wabac said:


> This has to be an injection molded kit, as the styrene certainly wouldn't go willingly.



:thumbsup: HAHHAHAHAHAA! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

The wife and I both watched this as a netflix rental out of curiosty, and you know what?
Even SHE (who I was sure would like the JJ-prise) hated its design. There was no coaxing from me, we just tried to let the film wash over us. To see her face when the JJ-prise came on screen- true horror. And when the engineering section came on screen she just looked at me waiting for me to explain what it was she was seeing. So out of place it was unrecognizeable (SP?) to her.
NCC-9021-NO!
1/350 tos E? you bet! Multiples!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

*Its like the weather in Texas*

Starship design is like the weather in the Lone Star state. If you don't like it, wait five minutes and it will change. The Enterprise's design evolved over the years and there's no reason to believe that's going to change now. If the series of films continues we'll get a refit NuEnterprise no doubt.

I do like the one from Startrek Begins. It made me nuts that there wasn't one on the shelves at the time of the release. I see lots of lighting possibilities and challenges. I'll be getting three as soon as they arrive in stores. 

Hoping that they will follow it up with a Kelvin

Regards,
MattL


----------



## SDF-3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well if they have to cancel the JJPrise in order to fund a 1/350th refit, then cancel away, as I'll buy at least two of those.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

At first I hated the new ship, but now it has grown on me. First of all it is an alternative timeline:duh; second it is very fluid and graceful in design. I wish it were coming out in 1/537th!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

modelsj said:


> .... I wish it were coming out in 1/537th!


Yeah I hear that. An 18 or 22 inch version would be great. That size would greatly increase the detailing opportunities.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

As for the entire ship as a whole...an abomination. No style and kinda choppy.

but, some parts do stand out:
1.) Realistic lighting - be a lot easier to light the model
2.) love the phaser turrets (look real)

thats about it to like....

I'll still get it and even if they design the model directly form the CG designs and get it perfect, the old inaccurate AMT Refit still looks better...but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Darth Humorous (Dec 6, 2001)

No, I am NOT looking forward to the new movie Enterprise from Polar Lights.

Mark


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

I think it may outsell the Kazon Torpedo by a few copies, but not much. I saw some of the designs in the Art of Star Trek book that came out in December '09 and couldn't believe they ended up where they did. Some looked fantastic. Too many cooks in the proverbial kitchen making those decisions.

KK


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I love all the old school guys freaking out about the look of the ship. I find TOS Enterprise soooo boring and overdone.

Lets see:
1/650
1/1000
1/537
1/1400
1/2500

I'm sure I'm missing some.

I'm 26, I buy alot of models, I love star trek, I'm the new face of Trek.

But lets face the truth you're Original Star trek is over, you can love it, I love it, but the needlessness of bashing something new is sad. Roddenberry would have loved that this his idea of over 50 years ago is still going strong. And just because the colors of the nacells are wrong, the engineering section is too large or that the deflector sticks out, give me a break, its a made up ship. Its not real! Its still better than actors walking the same 35 feet back and forth to appear to be walking the ship. I'll take a brewery over cardboard sets any day.

How many of you guys are still pissed that the enterprise D looks like an egg with a small secondary hull. Or that Enterprise looked more updated than TOS. Oh yeah, and TMP whats with the Klingons having Ridges?! What?! Blasphemy! NOT TREK!

The Enterprise has:
Saucer Section: Check
Secondary Hull: Check
Deflector Dish: Check
Two Pylons: Check
Two Nacells: Check

Seems like the enterprise to me.

BTW I'll be buying two or more and can't wait for some other new designs. 

You guys will all buy at least four cause, really people, you know you own 2 or 3 Kazon Torpedoes and you'll never build them.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Kazon Torpedoe? Another waste of styrene...of course that was Monogram's fault!


----------



## Mr. Wabac (Nov 9, 2002)

James Tiberius said:


> I'm sure I'm missing some.


I'm sure you are.

New, Old - doesn't matter. It's ugly. Just my opinion but seems some others share that view. If you like it great, some don't. It's not a question of age but design and everyone has a different opinion on that.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Gosh, people are awfully sure their opinions represent the vast majority of humanity out there...has there been a scientific poll on this? I wonder what the silent majority thinks...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the JJprise.......like my next root canal!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Never bought the Kazon Torpedo. Never regretted NOT buying one.

Like I said before - I'll buy one of the new JJprise kits, but I'll build it the way I thought it should have looked, rather than the way it turned out. I have nothing against the new film, I just plain didn't like the design of the new ship. I was intrigued by some of the ship designs in the film, but the JJprise just wasn't one of them. 

I'll take my classic ship any day of the week.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

The 'nu' film being more enjoyed by the later Trek fans?? I don't think so......After the film was over I walked out feeling like somebody said..."were sorry for the last few years of Trek"...mainly 'Enterprise' "so here ya go....you deserve a nice big hot cup of *TREK!*" The original FEEL, humor and action was there and that's all I needed. I loved it! :thumbsup:

The ship isn't so hot and whats up with the Titanic style Engineering room?
Oh well....less rivet counting and more just plain and simple enjoying the FEEL, MOOD, SPIRIT and the FUN of a movie.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

fluke said:


> The ship isn't so hot and whats up with the Titanic style Engineering room?
> Oh well....less rivet counting and more just plain and simple enjoying the FEEL, MOOD, SPIRIT and the FUN of a movie.


In this case, you get to count the cardboard ID tags on all the valves in engineering! Because, int he 23rd century, nothing says 'futuristic' like paper tags tied with string to valve pipes.


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

If the NU enterprise is anything close to the quality of the refit 1/1000 kit it will be a must have kit.

There is a question of scale on this kit but how big will the actual kit be? I am hoping the model might be larger than the refit since it did have an elaborate pipe or tube system in engineering  

You think they could have thrown a few CG bucks at making a more technological feel to the engineering area since that was only a few minutes of film. probably the most jarring thing about the NU-prise in the movie.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

it will be interesting to see if the engineering level is redone for future films. It seemed to be a lightning rod for the haters.

I have the opposite opinion. I can see them saying it wasn't worth building a whole set for just a couple of scenes (the water tube, not withstanding) Since they would be hoping for a series of films, I can see them consentrating on the overall look and specifically the bridge for the first film and then use the money in the second film to do an engineering overhaul.

or maybe it's just wishful thinking


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

There was talk going around a while ago about locating the new Star Trek - The Experience in an abandoned brewery, for that truly authentic environment of actually being on the new movie ship.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Having largely very much enjoyed the film, I think the engine room was my only minor gripe. While I can certainly understand the complexity needed for this ship, which is nearly a self contained city in itself, meaning you would have to have at least some traditional water pipes, waste disposal and tons of ducting and such as well as high tech gadgets, I just wish it were designed a little better. Since it was only in a few shots, I would have preferred to see them use a couple of foreground set pieces and use CGI environments and set extensions. Hopefully they'll make some adjustments in the next film. Since the Enterprise is always being drydocked, updated or refitted, it would make a sensible explanation.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im amazed that we're still talking about this. AMT/R2 doing the kit is a no-brainer for them, and, even if it werent, its probably a requirement in order to do any of the other trek stuff.

i thought both the movie and the ship design were mediocre. i might buy the model, or i might not. but hey if you hate the "nu-e", fine: dont buy the kit. but dont gripe about R2 doing it, or putting it ahead of other subjects you'd rather see done, cause the $ it will bring in for them will go a long way toward the stuff you do want being made. 

everybody often seems to forget that all of us here are the "die-hard" model kit builders (if we werent we wouldnt be here at all), and that, even with the new realities of the hobby market, R2 has to consider the desires of the general public as much or more than they do our desires and opinions.


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

Where do I begin? If TOS gets the 1/350 treatment, I'll buy three. Sadly, I am not emotionally attached to JJ's Enterprise, regardless of what scale it is supposed to be or what scale it gets made into as a model. I will not be buying this model kit. And it is ridiculous to think this ship is over 2000 feet long, built in its entirety on the ground - in Iowa! - with a brewery for a power plant!!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Scotty did say, "The more intricate the plumbing, the easier it is to stop up the drain!" 

As far as the better than 2300 feet length: it's logical if Starfleet believes the Romulans have 5 mile long starship busters in their fleet. I'd be surprised that gigantism of ship design doesn't infect the Klingons, too, after their losing encounter with the Romulan ship.

I'll buy the new ship and see the films out of love for the old show. And I'm designing a Nu Excelsior II class using the design elements laid out in the Abrams movie. It's actually kinda of fun playing with the look.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

NOPE.

It's only the 1/350 original for me.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nope. Not looking forward. I'm still looking backward.

I'd buy a few original 1701 kits in 1/350th, however.


----------



## Tiberious (Nov 20, 2001)

I'm getting one (Thanks Tower Hobbies) on backorder. Am I enthusiastic about it? Meh. It's an enterprise, it's not The Enterprise.

But I'll take one for the team 

Tib


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll get one or more of the re-imagined 2009 ship. One to build up, others to convert or to see what else I could do with it. The kit would be a starting point!

Tiberious is correct; it's AN _Enterprise_... not THE _Enterprise_.

I too would love to see R2 do a 1/350 TOS _Enterprise_ - a classic beauty!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Well, I suppose the only thing I might do would be do some kind of kit bash with the nu saucer, but the rest using refit parts....


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I'm not a huge fan of the Dali-prise (or the movie), but I will probably pick up one of the kits eventually.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

well, i love the new look and the old look so i'll get several of both as they're released.

in defense of the engineering tags, it would help to know what valve does what if life support and power go down.

that and in tos they used books in their breifings, very futuristic indeed.

any trek is good trek, even voyager, which i think happend only cause dr. smith programmed the robot to cripple the ship 8 hours after launch, now they are......"LOST IN SPACE"


----------



## 67657 (Mar 4, 2010)

If you wish to know my feelings on the jj-prise, please watch the following:


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Would rather kitbash this based on hopefully still upcoming 1/350 TOS E:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Even though I already have a good model of the JJprise that came with the Blu-ray release of the movie, I will buy one just to support the much appreciated efforts of Round 2. 
The picture shows in comparison to the Polar Lights U.S.S. Enterprise, the saucer on the blu-ray model serves as the disc storage case.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

It'll be interesting to see how many nay-sayers end up posting their build of the Nu-E.....

Rich


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Interesting... my bluray NuE was a metal statue of the Nu E. And very heavy. It'd be neat to get one like yours. Where did you buy it from?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

I believe the plastic Enterprises were a Target exclusive, with the two disks inside the saucer. That's where I got mine.

Tom


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

charonjr said:


> Interesting... my bluray NuE was a metal statue of the Nu E. And very heavy. It'd be neat to get one like yours. Where did you buy it from?


It came from Target, I believe it was an exclusive that was issued with the original release of the movie. If you look around there may still be some out there.
I checked e-bay and there are 2 listed, one for $87.96 and the other for $92.95. Makes me wish that I hadn't opened mine.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

JediPuju said:


> I'm curious as to whether when TMP was released, did people also slam the design of the refit?
> I'm not defending the jjprise as I can't say I like it tbh, but it would be interesting to know. I was V young when the refit movies where released and it was those ships that got me into sci fi as they where so believable.
> 
> I want to support round 2's efforts, so I may get one but I don't really want one. I wonder if as part of round2 obtaining the license for trek they were somewhat asked to produce kits from any new films as part of the deal?


Yes, some people did slam it, but nowhere nearly like we see today.

Mainly because the TMP ship had all the same proportions as the TOS ship... the same "golden design rule" basis. The issues people had with the TMP ship were basically (a) it's not IDENTICAL to the TOS ship, and (b) some elements look sort of goofy (mainly the warp nacelle's "art deco" style).

The answer to (a) was given in-film... this wasn't SUPPOSED to be the same ship. It was a new ship, built around a few (trivial) retained elements of the original. Or as Decker stated in the script "an almost totally new Enterprise."

It was EVOLUTION... a change in-continuity. And that leave only (b) as a legitimate complaint. As it turns out, I still dislike the TMP nacelles (I much prefer Mike Minor's take on the general concept, or Matt Jeffries' take, over what we eventually got... which is the one part of the final design which was taken away from Andrew Probert and handled by the head of the art department for the film!)

I never really cared for the "big glowy light" instead of the classic dish, either... but it never BUGGED me. Unfortunately, the new movie takes the worst elements of both, and combines them along with a "wow, look at all the cool morphy stuff we can do with a CGI ship!" effects as well.

But overall... most people LIKED the TMP ship. The only decry was based upon the idea that this wasn't "the same ship" but we were, nominally, told that it was. And the TMP ship fast became at least a popular as the TOS ship among fans.

As of today... except for a handful of "supposedly smarter than the rest of us types" (I recognize several of the names here... ie, Warped9 and McGagen!.. who'll know who I'm talking about!), very few people really LIKE the new ship. Most folks simply didn't notice the difference (but also never really noticed the difference between Kirk's ship and Picard's ship, or for that matter Han Solo's ship, or even Dark Helmet's ship!).

So... among the market for this model... it's for people who really are into this stuff (and are willing to spend their disposable income on this, instead of, say, a nice dinner out with the girlfriend or wife?). That is, those of us who really love the details. 

VERY few people "really love" this version of the ship. Most couldn't care less, and would probably be more likely to buy a "new A-Team B.A. Barakus van" kit instead. Those of us who love the Enterprise, mainly love the TOS or TMP versions. Hell, even the TNG/post-TNG versions (which ought to have at least equivalent followings) are mostly footnotes now... it's the TOS ship that everyone cares about, it seems.

JJ's design (I say his, because Ryan Church was only following orders... it was JJ who was responsible for what we eventually got!) "missed the mark" far too widely, in far too many areas.

I won't be buying any copies of this kit. On the other hand, I'll be buying at least 2 TOS 1:350 kits, when and if they come out.

The toy-version of the JJ-prise (and associated props) have ended up as "marked down shelfwarmers." The same will likely happen to the majority of the production run of this kit, I'm afraid.

Meanwhile, the small TOS ship still sells out at hobby shops regularly. You'd think that this fact wouldn't be ignored by the management team at R2. I hope it's not.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

My grandson is 12. He asked me if there was a model of this "new movie Enterprise" we can build. I got him started model building but I don't build spaceship models, so I came here to the SciFi forum to get my answer. I didn't realize so many people hate the movie and the ship. WoW. To answer the question, I'll buy him one. He likes models. and spaceships. It never occurred to me the "new movie Enterprise" was ugly. The thought of hating it never came to mind. This thread has been quite a learning experience.


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

aurora fan said:


> To answer the question, I'll buy him one. He likes models. and spaceships. .


Good for you! And him.

Don't tell him its ugly, he'll never know 

On the other hand, I don't like the new ship much either. The Refit is my favorite. It looks industrial. It, and the original series E, looks like a machine.

If you have ever seen the Apollo space capsule....no frills. Industrial.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

As Captain Nemo once said, "What you fail to understand is the power of hate. It can fill the heart as easily as love can."


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

aurora fan said:


> My grandson is 12. He asked me if there was a model of this "new movie Enterprise" we can build. I got him started model building but I don't build spaceship models, so I came here to the SciFi forum to get my answer. I didn't realize so many people hate the movie and the ship. WoW. To answer the question, I'll buy him one. He likes models. and spaceships. It never occurred to me the "new movie Enterprise" was ugly. The thought of hating it never came to mind. This thread has been quite a learning experience.


I'm in the minority here, as I actually liked the NuPrise...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

aurora fan said:


> It never occurred to me the "new movie Enterprise" was ugly. The thought of hating it never came to mind. This thread has been quite a learning experience.


Most people don't like change. It's a left over from the monkey part of our evolution. We're older and it's getting harder to adapt. Reference Kirk and Scotty regarding Excelsior in Star Trek 3, there's truth to that message.

It took a while for Excelsior to grow on me, much to my best friend's utter bemusement. And Enterprise II is taking a bit to grow on me too. I usually get really interested with new designs, so I'm wanting this kit too, so that I can see how she goes together.

Your son has the right idea. If Star Trek has a legacy, it's not to necessarily retain us older and soon to be dying fans, but to inspire those that come after us.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

A few weeks ago, I showed the film to a friend of mine who hadn't seen it. She was immediately hooked into the story and entertained thoroughly. It's a good movie and one that doesn't strictly cater to us old timers, but neither is it dumbed down for the younger A.D.D. crowd either. I think it brings back the spirit and life that's been missing from the franchise for so very long. Oh, and not once did she mention the Enterprise, or any other design in the show as being ugly, though she did point out that the Narada was seriously wacked out looking.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The new movie has more appeal to women than a lot of the previous ones--and in fact the original series had a great appeal to women. It might have something to do with the fact that both have leading characters who are young men and not 60-year-olds in girdles pretending to be young men. Of course women don't build a lot of model kits but they're helpful if you want a film franchise to survive.


----------



## Captain America (Sep 9, 2002)

charonjr said:


> Scotty did say, "The more intricate the plumbing, the easier it is to stop up the drain!"


I'm pretty sure it was, "The MORE they overthink the plumbing, the easier it becomes to stop up the drains..."

Captain Nerd strrrikes again...BWAH-HA-HA-HA-HA-HA!

Oh, as far as the main question? As of NOW, probably NOT! The design does NOTHING for me.

Be well, gang.
Greg


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'll get one.

It's a design to see what I can do with. I don't really like the close stance of the engines; I'd like to see how it looks if the engines are a little wider.

Keep in mind that I consider this ship to be AN Enterprise; but it's not THE Enterprise. For me, it's still the TOS version and the Refit.

When the Enterprise-D first showed up, how many haters at that time decried that ship, vowing never to accept it, EVER? Or even when we saw the Refit Enterprise for very first time? Was all the vitriol and hatred worth it then, except to shatter friendships and otherwise mutual interests? Is it worth it now?


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

All these claims about hating the Refit.  I don't
remember anything.

I loved her the minute I saw her.
I never heard anyone complain.

When "The Motion Picture" first went to HBO, a neighbor came
over to watch it. He couldn't take his eyes from the "Drydock" scene.
He loved her, too.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> All these claims about hating the Refit.  I don't
> remember anything.


This has come up on this forum before.

There was a significant backlash amongst some TOS fans back in the day -- a backlash that at the time manifested itself largely in fanzines and sci-fi cons. I remember because I was there.

You have to remember, the TOS Enterprise has always been something of a sacred cow within the fan community. Within that context it's not surprising that there were plenty of 70's-era Trekkie nay-sayers who resented the fact that the design underwent as drastic a change as it did. Heck, some fans STILL resent it.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

The refit is my favorite version of the ship, followed closely by the original. But I have no problem with the new version. Remember that when TMP came out, it had been a full 10 years without Star Trek of any kind. People were so out of their minds with excitement that new Star Trek was being made that TMP made $90 million kind of in spite of the fact that it's not a very involving movie. People just really, really wanted to see some new Star Trek. In fact I wonder if the Ralph McQuarrie Enterprise had been put on the screen instead of the refit maybe we'd all be complaining that the JJprise is missing that wonderful, iconic Star Destroyer-shaped engineering hull (which certainly could have contained the engineering room shown in the new movie).

Now we've had a glut of Star Trek for over two decades so people are spoiled and they are much more apt to nitpick and declare some kind of ownership over the entire franchise. For all the people who spent the last year going on and on about how violated they felt by the new movie and Enterprise, just please don't tell me that you're going to watch the next movie so you can complain about that for two or three years too.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

I just don't remember anyone saying anything negative way back when.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

jbond said:


> ...just please don't tell me that you're going to watch the next movie so you can complain about that for two or three years, too.


Then, they'll have nothing to do! :tongue:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

CaptFrank said:


> I just don't remember anyone saying anything negative way back when.


Somewhere I've got a magazine interview with Roddenberry, conducted around the time of TMP's release, in which he references the "hate mail" he received from fans angry about the redesigned sets, costumes, props, etc. If I can find it I'll scan and post.

Trekkies carping about changes to their beloved franchise is nothing new. It's always been that way, and it always will be.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

My apologies to Captain Frank!

There's a first time for everything, I guess...

While posting a response to his comment (#142) I accidentally edited the content. My intension had been to simply pull a quote from his post, but instead I absent-mindedly and unknowingly hit the moderator "edit" button (the "quote" and "edit" buttons are right next to each other on my screen). THIS WAS UNINTENTIONAL, and I'll do my best to make sure it doesn't happen again.

Captain Frank, please feel free to re-post or restate your original comment. I would have reconstructed it myself, but I didn't want to compound my error by trying to put words in your mouth.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Carson Dyle said:


> My apologies to Captain Frank!
> 
> There's a first time for everything, I guess.
> 
> ...


It's O.K. Things happen. :thumbsup:

My original post was mainly a quote, anyway.



> > Originally Posted by Carson Dyle
> > This has come up on this forum before.
> >
> > There was a significant backlash amongst some TOS fans back in the day -- a backlash that at the time manifested itself largely in fanzines and sci-fi cons. I remember because I was there.
> ...


I think that got it.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> My apologies to Captain Frank!
> 
> There's a first time for everything, I guess...
> 
> ...


There you go again wielding your God-like powers with hap-hazard direction


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

hubert said:


> There you go again wielding your God-like powers with hap-hazard direction


Hey, at least I didn't accidentally delete Captain Frank himself. Right Captain Frank?

Uh, Captain Frank?... hello?...




Uh oh.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Hey, at least I didn't accidentally delete Captain Frank himself. Right Captain Frank?
> 
> Uh, Captain Frank?... hello?...
> 
> ...


Neat trick. Can you bring him back?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

He's in limbo with Admiral Archer's dog. Thanks, Scotty!


----------



## Jiver (Jul 18, 2009)

I've been a ST watcher since the seventies, but seeing the comments in this thread...I'm very glad I have an open mind.
I'll buy one for sure.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

In short... Yes. :thumbsup: As previously posted It's an Enterprise not THE Enterprise.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Made it back!

*Whew!*



Porthos says "Hi!".


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I just saw the film, can anybody tell me what it was about? 

What I saw made no sense. I would say it's an atypical modern day action flick.
They could kill off all of the main characters and it wouldn't make any difference. 

As far as the ship goes, it's not as big as they say. 
And I still see no reason to get one.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Atemylunch said:


> I just saw the film, can anybody tell me what it was about?
> 
> What I saw made no sense. I would say it's an atypical modern day action flick.
> They could kill off all of the main characters and it wouldn't make any difference.
> ...


Thank you, sir

I've been saying the same thing since the wife made us watch the Netflix release a while back


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Whew! I'm glad that settled everything and we can move on to another topic...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

CaptFrank said:


> Made it back!
> 
> *Whew!*
> 
> ...



...you didn't feed him any Cheddar cheese, did you...? :drunk:


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm getting one and looking forward to it:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I loved the movie. I'm just glad to see new space movies of any kind coming out. (Of course, there's that underlying longing for a new Star Wars movie, which will probably never happen). I'm not the hardcore whiz at all of the Trek ships, but I think it looked pretty cool, and the sets were fairly stunning. I loved the space dock with all the ships on it, and I loved the ship yard with the Enterprise in dry dock prior to it's completion. Cool Fx.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'll be buying one as well. 

Sean


----------



## mote (Mar 14, 2010)

Wow a lot of people are still pretty bent about the reboot and the new E.

Personally, I liked it a lot, I even like the new E (except for the damn brewery) and the other new ship designs.

I will definitely be picking one up.


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

O.K., this is such a long thread I have forgotten:
Is the new _Enterprise_ definately being released?
Or, is it another planned release?
Do we know when?
How much will it be?
I wonder if there will be kits available 6-12 months from now
when I expect to be able to start building again.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

This is a new model of the Enterprise from the JJ Abrams' 2009 film. It was supposed to be out this fall, but has now been pushed back to April, 2011.

Sean


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

Feels kind of like when the 1/350 TOS E was promised by some model company...hummm?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Oh, SNAP!!


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I am definitely going to get one, but now pushed back to April??
I was hoping to get it for my birthday... then I asked for it come Christmas, now... maybe Easter?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Yup! 3rd push back on this too. Same as the 1/350 TOS E and the 1/350th Akira announced when the Trek license was obtained. What has it been 4 years now. I give up on R2. They have released 1 new kit and that's it. All they have done (in terms of new kits) was make announcements that caused garage kits that were in the works and/or about to go intro production by independant kitters to be scrapped. So either R2 has no money or they are using morons in china (technical problems with the JJprise) to produce these kits. If they dont want to produce something that's their right but don't corner or lock in the subject matter and then sit on it so others don't do it either. Give the license to Moebius - Then at least we will see new kits this century.:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Sheesh, you guys need to do more building and less complaining.










I'M KIDDING, I'M KIDDING!


:jest:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

actias said:


> Yup! 3rd push back on this too. Same as the 1/350 TOS E and the 1/350th Akira announced when the Trek license was obtained. What has it been 4 years now. I give up on R2. They have released 1 new kit and that's it. All they have done (in terms of new kits) was make announcements that caused garage kits that were in the works and/or about to go intro production by independant kitters to be scrapped. So either R2 has no money or they are using morons in china (technical problems with the JJprise) to produce these kits. If they dont want to produce something that's their right but don't corner or lock in the subject matter and then sit on it so others don't do it either. Give the license to Moebius - Then at least we will see new kits this century.:beatdeadhorse:


Amen!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I'm sure everyone who's "given up" on Round 2 will stick to their guns and boycott any new kits when and if they do come out...


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Just remember what Scotty said:

Fool me once shame on you
Fool me twice shame on me!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Fool me thrice....uh, what?


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

jbond said:


> I'm sure everyone who's "given up" on Round 2 will stick to their guns and boycott any new kits when and if they do come out...


Provided we're not wheeled in the corner wearing a bib and drooling on ourselves by then! 

Actually, I don't know what I'm complaining for. I've got enough kits already to keep me busy for three lifetimes!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

So, it's official... R2 has canceled this kit.

I, personally, am not bothered by this. That's because I, personally, dislike the redesign... and not because I'm "scared of change" but because it doesn't make sense, isn't consistent even with itself, and fails on the various "golden design rules" that the original 1701 met so well.

I had no plans to buy this kit (I bought the "toy" of the ship, and that's all I have any interest in).

But... now that R2 has killed this off, what happens next?

We know that PPC and CBS are largely separate now, with CBS holding the rights to "televised Trek" while PPC holds the rights to the film properties (including the new movie). Since most of the older movie stuff crossed over into the TV stuff as well... it almost seems like this might be a central element of the desire to "reboot," doesn't it... one property (everything we used to know) with CBS, and another property (everything that's being done anew) with PPC.

SO... I wonder... is there any relation between the fact that the PPC ship was canceled, but the CBS ships are still active?

I wonder if some other company might get the rights to do the "new JJVerse" stuff? Sort of like how Art Asylum got the "toy" rights for the older stuff but Playmates got the rights for the new stuff?

SO... will there be some other kit of the JJVerse designs, including the 1701(alt)? Or, if not, will the strong legal proscription against a garage-kit version of this ship be lifted, finally?

As I said, I personally don't want it... but I'm sure that there's at least a "garage-kit market" level of demand, huh?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This is a dead issue. Someone please give it a decent burial...somewhere DEEP....where the thread can't be dredged up again!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> This is a dead issue. Someone please give it a decent burial...somewhere DEEP....where the thread can't be dredged up again!


Seriously?

"I, personally, have talked about this, and I personally don't want to talk about it anymore, so shut up and go away." 

Seriously? Is that really what you're saying?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Ductapeforever said:


> This is a dead issue. Someone please give it a decent burial...


This may be appropriate: 

http://usscouts.org/mb/bugle/taps.wav
:beatdeadhorse:
-Jim


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

I would rather build a WhiteStar model if one was made.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Actually, a Whitestar model HAS been made... several, in fact. Not inexpensive (good garage-kits seldom are) but worthwhile.

Go to "www.federationmodels.com"

Look under "models" and then under the manufacturers "Gizmotron," "Warp Models," and "Temporal Rift." Each of those has produced a "Whitestar" model. I don't have a favorite... I've seen build-ups of each, and they all are labors of love by the pattern-makers.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I got a chuckle out of this, seems to say it all.

http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/news20110428-0001.html


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

kenlee said:


> I got a chuckle out of this, seems to say it all.
> 
> http://www.startreknewvoyages.com/news20110428-0001.html


Now that's funny no matter which side of the fence you're on! :thumbsup:

If only that were the core plot of JJ's next Trek movie...


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Larry523 said:


> Now that's funny no matter which side of the fence you're on! :thumbsup:
> 
> If only that were the core plot of JJ's next Trek movie...


If only it were real and we fixed it so that JJ never tried to do Trek in the first place


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

I think one of the big reasons Round 2 pulled the plug on the J.J.Abrams Enterprise is because of how much people love his version of the Enterprise as demonstrated here. I think with all the people that dislike the J.J.Abrams Enterprise they felt sales of it as a model kit would bomb badly.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

When they make it,I will buy it.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

falcondesigns said:


> When they make it,I will buy it.


Yep, same here.

Sean


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I've seen that featurette before. I love it!

That being said, I loved the 2009 movie, and I'll buy the kit when they make it.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

When I lived in Hawaii I new a youg guy that always like the ST shows and had his own ideas of what to do, now just a month or do ago I learned that he has worked on many of the ST sets. I'll try to look for his web address on my hardrive and see if I can post it here in a few days. 
He is M.O. from hawaii.


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

starlord said:


> When I lived in Hawaii I new a youg guy that always like the ST shows and had his own ideas of what to do, now just a month or do ago I learned that he has worked on many of the ST sets. I'll try to look for his web address on my hardrive and see if I can post it here in a few days.
> He is M.O. from hawaii.


That would be Mike Okuda. He published a fan newsletter called the Pacific Communicator in he late 70's/early 80s. He started as a graphic artist on ST:TNG and later became Scenic Art Supervisor for TNG, DS9, Voyager, Enterprise, the films, etc. Mike created the graphics for the control panels and displays, amongst many other things. Very talented guy!


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Okay, then... back to my question...

I, personally, expect Paramount not to re-bid the model contract before the next movie is almost done (assuming it gets made, and assuming that the ship design isn't changed again, of course... neither of which are guaranteed). If R2 isn't going to proceed with this... and I have to agree with their decision... what happens then?

There are only two options I can see. First, there's the "garage kit" world. I know that there are plenty of folks who would be happy to pay a pretty penny for a kit of this (just as they're currently paying for the kelvin and all the other "nu-kitbash-fleet" ships). The ONLY one that hasn't been made that way so far, really, is the "nuPrise." And, as I understand, that's because PPC has been pretty adamant that nobody better do that or else they'll feel "The Wrath of Lawyers."

SO... my question remains... and it really is a matter of judgment and opinion.

If R2 isn't going to do this, will PPC sit by and allow there to be NO model available, or will they reconsider their "Wrath of Lawyers" tone towards garage kits?


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

CLBrown said:


> SO... my question remains...
> 
> If R2 isn't going to do this, will PPC sit by and allow there to be NO model available


One can only hope.

Isn't there enough ugliness* in the world already?

---------------

*Just my personal opinion, of course.


----------



## lyonfan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm not the biggest fan of the design, but I would still buy one if it was available.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Love da FILM not the SHIP.

I would pay BIG BUCKS for one of those shuttles ( the one that Bones was not so happy to be in ) in 1/35 or 1/32 scale! 

I'm pretty sure that 1/24 is too big for those puppies.

Can't help it...I like em! :thumbsup:


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

fluke said:


> Love da FILM not the SHIP.
> 
> I would pay BIG BUCKS for one of those shuttles ( the one that Bones was not so happy to be in ) in 1/35 or 1/32 scale!
> 
> ...


Yep, there are a few of ya out there... and I guess we can tolerate ya! 

Seriously, that's what I'm curious about... I suspect that PPC expected the demand for their film products to be higher than it's turned out to be... hence the virtual elimination of the film-related novels, the elimination of the model, the elimination of the toy line (after a short burst, less than most other "big movies" get). I'm not really aware of ANY commercial product currently out related to the JJVerse, though I'm sure that I've missed a few items here or there.

Basically, what there is, is mainly "garage kit" niche items, like those you'll find on this page (most of the way down)...

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...CajrlvRakiyUQ8B9Q&sig2=qtlMxOnHBA2GMa6DvPdyBA

But they've been prohibited from making any of the stuff that PPC assumed would be "saleable." Hence, no Enterprise, no shuttle, no "jellyfish," and so forth.

I'm actually surprised that the Kelvin has been permitted... it's actually the most popular design in the film, I think...
Mainly,


----------



## jgoldader (Mar 26, 2008)

Ditto! I really liked those shuttles, and would snap up a good kit in a heartbeat. I'd try to scratch one, but there aren't any "accurate" drawings that I know of.

Jeff



fluke said:


> Love da FILM not the SHIP.
> 
> I would pay BIG BUCKS for one of those shuttles ( the one that Bones was not so happy to be in ) in 1/35 or 1/32 scale!
> 
> ...


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

CLBrown said:


> I'm actually surprised that the Kelvin has been permitted... it's actually the most popular design in the film, I think...


Yes, the Kelvin is _much_ better looking than the JJprise (which itself actually looks decent from the neck up.)

---------------


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

FYI, I've been thinking about picking up one of those Kelvin kits, and modifying it to be TOS-ish.

I've seen a few "TOS-ized" "Kelvin models, mainly in CGI... but they are just kitbashes of TOS 1701 elements. I reject that.

I'm perfectly happy with the overall hull shapes... it's the finish, and the detail, that I dislike on the Kelvin. It's just too "busy." So I'd massively putty over the thing, sand off many of the raised bumps and fill in all the panel lines. I'd add external intercoolers (4x) to the uni-nacelle, and bore out the aft end, putting in a ball inside of that area (re: TOS). Otherwise, though, the model would be pretty much unchanged. And naturally, it would get a TOS paint and detail job.

FYI, I personally have decided that in TOS at least, this is the "Iowa Class Colonial Transport." It's exactly the same size in TOS as it is in the JJVerse, and of the same configuration... only the details are different.

The crew itself is fairly small... maybe 120 or so. The crew operates in the "core" region for the most part. The outer portion of the saucer (the "flat" region) is short-term-occupancy accomodations for colonists, and a fair amount of cargo storage. Additional cargo storage fills the underside of the secondary hull, while the top side is populated with enough shuttles to support an entire nacent colony. A full colony loadout will include another roughly 700 colonists, mostly families sharing occupancy in "hotel room" fashion for the duration of the trip. This explains how George Kirk could have "saved 800 lives." These were not all Starfleet crew... they were crew and passengers alike.

When the ship arrives, it deploys the fleet of shuttles, and lots of transporters, to move things down to the planet. Once off-loaded, it becomes a pretty nimble sublight combatant, with lots of short-range weapons, ideal for planetary defense purposes, though not really suited for offensive actions. Basically, it provides security 'til the colony is up and running and self-sufficient... able to defend itself.

Perhaps, had the Kelvin not been carrying a payload, it would have been able to evade the "Humongo-squid-ship" more effectively. But then again, ramming might not have been nearly as effective, so it's a balancing act! 

ANYWAY, that's how I plan to do the TOS Kelvin... the same shapes, but TOS details. The Kelvin we got in the movie looks good, in shape... but the details are where it fails, in my eyes.

Of course, I HATE the fact that every other ship in the movie is a bad kitbash of the Kelvin's components, except for the JJPrise, the Humongo-squid, and the "McGuffin-ship" Spock flew...

I mean... really... the same saucer, just "sliced" differently...the same nacelle... the same secondary hull... on EVERY SHIP IN THE FLEET, but in different combos? This makes everything FJ did seem elegant by comparison...


----------



## miraclefan (Apr 11, 2009)

One Word...Moebius.

I really want them to get the JJ Trek Film Rights.
The Battlestar Kits they have put out are by far the BEST kits I've ever seen.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

CLBrown said:


> ...I mean... really... the same saucer, just "sliced" differently...the same nacelle... the same secondary hull... on EVERY SHIP IN THE FLEET, but in different combos? This makes everything FJ did seem elegant by comparison...


Isn't that most every non-hero ship that you see in fan layouts, plus some of the canon ships? Take a TOS primary hull, cut out a bit, move the engines around and drop the secondary hull. 

Sheesh - the saucer section (the only part that seems to be in all of the designs) was circular, presumably for structural reasons. What's the point of cutting out major sections of it?


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Paulbo said:


> Isn't that most every non-hero ship that you see in fan layouts, plus some of the canon ships? Take a TOS primary hull, cut out a bit, move the engines around and drop the secondary hull.
> 
> Sheesh - the saucer section (the only part that seems to be in all of the designs) was circular, presumably for structural reasons. What's the point of cutting out major sections of it?


I'm not 100% sure I understand what you just said... so let me try to respond to what I "THINK" you said...

First... I agree that it's silly to cut out elements of the disk of the p-hull. JJ's production didn't start this process, but they carried it to extremes. It's the same damned saucer on every one of those ships.

But I think I disagree with you on another point. You said "the only part that seems to be in all of the designs"... but that's completely wrong.

EVERY SHIP had the exact same warp engine nacelle... and most of the ships had one or more secondary hulls, which were the same exact element as seen on the Kelvin. And the pylons used to attach the secondary hulls and nacelles seem to be pretty much common from ship to ship, even if they're "stuck on" in different places. In an number of cases, the same "pylon" is used on one model to attach a warp nacelle and in another to attach a secondary hull.

The only real "new element" that wasn't in the Kelvin which is in several of the other ships is the "Reliant rollbar." And that same exact element is found in at least two of the designs, with no difference between them.

Now, this makes life VERY easy for Starcraft Models.

Really... they needed a single pattern for a single warp nacelle (one body, one "nose cap") to cover every single "JJTrek" design they've done. They needed a single secondary hull and a single "dish" for that hull... identical in every version. They needed a single pattern primary hull, with minimal tweaks, to make several variants. My guess is that the made the base hull, cast several copies, and did minor modifications to those castings in order to make patterns of the various other hulls.

From Starcraft's standpoint... it's very labor-efficient. From JJTrek's standpoint, much the same applies... but then again, they could have spared the expense of a few of the "bridge makeup lights" and paid another modeler to do some alternative components, at least! I'm not exaggerating... the cost of the dumbest parts of that bridge set were much higher than the cost to hire a modeler in Hollywood.

*The USS Newton* - two Kelvin secondary hulls, two Kelvin nacelles, one "tweaked" Kelvin saucer. (mainly cutouts, with a pair of pasted-on extensions), one "Reliant Rollbar."

*The USS Armstrong* - three Kelvin nacelles, one "tweaked" Kelvin saucer (two small cutouts at the back), one "Reliant rollbar"

*The USS Defiant* - Two Kelvin nacelles, one almost unaltered Kelvin saucer, one "Reliant rollbar."

*The USS Mayflower* - Two Kelvin nacelles, one almost unaltered Kelvin saucer.

Additionally, though Starcrafts hasn't made a model of this yet, it'll be trivial to do so...

*The Kobayashi Maru* - Two Kelvin nacelles, one tweaked Kelvin saucer (cut-off areas at the back), two unique underslung pods.

C'mon... a LITTLE more variation seems in order, doesn't it???


----------

